# Charter Recommendations in Maine (Bar Harbor or Thereabouts)



## Bob Asher (Jul 30, 2015)

Non-sailing buddy has a cabin in Bar Harbor, Maine they go to every year around the first of August. Suggested wife and I come up and charter a sailboat. I've been checking on a couple options, but would love any further advice.
The original plan was for wife and I to hitch a ride with buddy up from BOS and have him drop us off at charter marina and then the two of us sail up and meet them in Bar Harbor. Buck's Harbor Marina is one option. The boats are pretty expensive for a whole week.
Another plan would be for wife and I to rent our own car,o charter one boat from one place for 2-3 days, then drive up to Bar Harbor and crash at the cabin for a bit, then go off and rent another boat somewhere else. Maybe rent a small daysailor for a day somewhere... Sail several different boats at different locations.

Anybody got a good game plan for that area of the country? I have ZERO travel experience in Maine. A fair bit of charter experience in the BVIs.

Thanks!


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Sorry, but I have to ask. If he suggested you charter a boat could it be because he'd rather you stayed aboard than in the cabin?
I'm not being an a**, it's just how I kinda took the post????


----------

